

Problems with simultaneity in distributed systems - ignoramous
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2745385

======
Jtsummers
Also discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9184779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9184779)

------
hyperpape
One pull quote: "Within the production environment of Spanner, clock drift at
any moment is typically from one to seven milliseconds."

------
cordite
Already been discussed, and the title is "There is No Now."

Very good reading material though.

